
Finland plans to give every citizen a basic income of 800 euros a month - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/finland-plans-to-give-every-citizen-a-basic-income-of-800-euros-a-month/ar-AAg3Bn1?ocid=ansmsnnews11
======
bwindels
Not for minors though. Hope this fact doesn't make an example not to follow
for other countries.

